
Ask HN: Ideas for a simple distributed on-call rotation organizer? - caiobegotti
Hi folks, we are a distributed team across multiple timezones with 24&#x2F;7 on-call rotation, previsouly using PagerDuty but unfortunately they are too expensive for us (an infant startup). We are now trying to use Google Calendar so everybody can see&#x2F;edit entries but it&#x27;s very error prone and too static, with no integration with anything we use. We would love to stick with Google Calendar though, however organizing overrides, swaps and exceptions is basically a pain... any suggestions on something else that is simple enough but that does the job well?
======
sharemywin
How does the number get rotated with google calendar?

